# A Troy Pound



## tarvus (Mar 28, 2007)

This is the gold I've refined since October 2006. It amounts to almost 403 grams - a bit over one troy pound.

This is a fun hobby for sure!

Tarvus


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice job. Looks like from the toes in your last photo, someone else knows where you hide those ingots. LOL







a man named Sue


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 28, 2007)

Those are really great! You should post one as your Avatar. You've got me beat by a few grams right now, but I'm about to smelt another ounce or two this week. :wink: 

I'm going to try your suggestions with the graphite mold.


Steve


----------



## tarvus (Mar 28, 2007)

lazersteve said:


> Those are really great! You shuold post one as your Avatar. You've got me beat by a few grams right now, but I'm about to smelt another ounce or two this week. :wink:
> 
> I'm going to try your suggestions with the graphite mold.
> 
> ...



Good advice Steve. I just added it as my Avatar.

Good luck with the graphite mold!

Tarvus


----------



## tarvus (Mar 28, 2007)

Sue said:


> Nice job. Looks like from the toes in your last photo, someone else knows where you hide those ingots. LOL
> 
> a man named Sue



Those would be my own toes! 

Hey, after all it IS Florida here! Nobody wears shoes!

Tarvus


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 28, 2007)

tarvus said:


> Sue said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job. Looks like from the toes in your last photo, someone else knows where you hide those ingots. LOL
> ...



Not even when you are pouring ingots? Man, I thought I was tough. LOL

a man named Sue


----------



## Noxx (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, those bars are incredible ! How did you cast them ? Do you use graphite ingot molds ?


----------



## tarvus (Apr 4, 2007)

Noxx said:


> Wow, those bars are incredible ! How did you cast them ? Do you use graphite ingot molds ?



Yes, I use a (so-called) one ounce graphite ingot mold, but many of those ingots are over 2 ounces.

The technique I use is the same as I described to Lazersteve.

Regards,
Tarvus


----------



## M-G-P (May 19, 2007)

I just seen them molds on ebay 

Item number: 200109352575	$29.00 for a 1 oz. Gold Silver Scrap Graphite Ingot Mold + S&H $4.85 do not know if that is a good deal or not but thought I would share the info.
they also have them in biger sizes.

Verry Nice { Wish them wher in my poke} any how nice Job


----------



## AuMINIMayhem (May 19, 2007)

They're pretty sturdy.. I bought a couple from them and abused the hell out of them before I knew what I was doing.. they're faired a helluva lot better than the crucible I had bought.. :shock: :lol:


----------

